# Driving License in Abu Dhabi



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all
I need to get a UAE driving license.
MY Residency is in Abu Dhabi and I have a valid Italian license.
Can someone help me with the procedure I have to follow?

Thank you.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

first search that came up in google for abu dhabi drivers license

Abu Dhabi Driving License, Driving in Abu Dhabi - Allo' Expat Abu Dhabi

it should answer all of your questions.


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

mrbig said:


> first search that came up in google for abu dhabi drivers license
> 
> Abu Dhabi Driving License, Driving in Abu Dhabi - Allo' Expat Abu Dhabi
> 
> it should answer all of your questions.


I know how to do a search in Google.
But this was not the point of my thread.
The point was to ask if some Italians actually did the driving license application in abu dhabi and if they knew the procedure for the Italian citizens, not generic ones (i.e. go to this office in the embassy, pay this amount, wait for n days, and so on,...).

but thank you anyway for the answer!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you're welcome.
If that was your point then you should have asked in the first post, then I never would have replied.


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

mrbig said:


> you're welcome.
> If that was your point then you should have asked in the first post, then I never would have replied.


Ok, let's not start a flame now...

However I found out how to do it;
I post it here so at least this thread can be useful if someone has the same issue.
For Italians:

Go to the Italian embassy and have your license translated.

Actually (14/09/09) the official translator is a certain Mr. Nader.

Once you get the translated License follows the standard procedure for EU licenses: you need to go to traffic and licensing department located.

Here fees and information about the Foreign Driving License Replacement with a UAE one:

This service grants UAE driver’s licenses to holders of accredited foreign driver’s licenses.
You need to have a residency visa.

Required Documents:

- Passport Original and copy

- 3 Recent photographies

- Foreign license Original and copy Provided that it is valid

- Legal translation for the license

- No-objection letter from sponsor or workplace

- Eye test (they will do it on site)

- Blood type

- Fee 200 AED

A foreign driver’s license, held by a national of a country mentioned below, will be replaced with a UAE driver’s license provided that the license holder’s residency is valid in Abu Dhabi. 

No. Issuing Country Validity Period Comments
1 UK Limited Period 
2 USA Limited Period 
3 France Permanent 
4 Japan Limited Period 
5	Germany	Permanent 
6	Italy	Limited Period 
7	Belgian	Permanent 
8	Holland	Limited Period 
9	Switzerland	Permanent 
10	Denmark	Limited Period 
11	Greece	Limited Period 
12	Spain	Permanent 
13 Sweden Limited Period 
14	Austria	Limited Period 
15	Ireland	Limited Period 
16	Norway	Limited Period 
17	Turkey	Permanent 
18	Canada	Limited Period 
19	Poland	Permanent	Replacement is for compact car license only
20	Korea (South)	Limited Period	Replacement is for compact car license only
21	Finland	Limited Period 
22	South Africa	Permanent 
23	Australia	Limited Period 
24 New Zealand Limited Period 
The person wishing to replace his license must hold the nationality of the country which issued the license.

The requester should have a residence permit issued in Abu Dhabi, with the exception of managers and their sons and their wives provided to bring proof of residence housing in Abu Dhabi.

Enjoy.


----------



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

By The way, for the Italian embassy you don't need to go there personally; it is enough to send someone with your driving license, a copy of your passport and visa and 104 AED.
Ciao.


----------

